# iPod shuffle incompatible avec système antérieur 10.6



## XavH (17 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai un iMac qui fonctionne parfaitement sous 10.4.11, et je veux m'acheter un p'tit iPod shuffle (le dernier en vente) : surprise, le système mini requis sur Mac est OS 10.6.8, avec iTune 10.7... alors que l'engin est compatible avec Windaube XP !!!
Existe-t-il un moyen de contourner cette difficulté ? je n'ai pas vraiment envie de me lancer dans la mise à jour de cet iMac en Mountain Lion...
merci d'avance, et pour une fois je suis férocement énervé contre cette politique d'Apple !
Xav


----------



## Link1993 (17 Octobre 2012)

Pas beaucoup de solutions...

soit t'as du bolle, et tu chope la generation precedente (qui est l'actuelle, avec quelques couleurs en moins), soit, pas le choix...

je suis dans le meme cas a peu pres, je vais me prendre un ipod touch, mais je n'ai qu'un ibook G4 avec moi (etudes). mais bon, en attendant que je rentre chez moi, il y a icloud ou airsharing pour les trucs que je n'ai pas ^^

désolé, surtout si tu as tiger ! je crois que tu n'as meme plus la version 10.6 ! (derniere compatible avec leopard aussi ...)


----------



## XavH (17 Octobre 2012)

Link1993 a dit:


> Pas beaucoup de solutions...
> 
> soit t'as du bolle, et tu chope la generation precedente (qui est l'actuelle, avec quelques couleurs en moins), soit, pas le choix...
> 
> ...



ben ouich, comme tu dis...
je crains que même la génération précédente, que je chercher en occase, n'était déjà plus compatible 10.4... et le shufle "sucre", je ne veux pas en entendre parler, il faut des écouteurs spéciaux pour régler le son visiblement ?

merci pour la réponse


----------



## Link1993 (19 Octobre 2012)

C'est ca...


----------



## Mac-machine (28 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème avec un Ipod touch tout neuf. J'ai snow léopard sur mon Imac.
message d'erreur :
_"LiPod «*iPod touch*» ne peut pas être utilisé car il requiert iTunes version 10.6.3 ou ultérieure. Rendez-vous à ladresse www.itunes.fr pour télécharger la dernière version diTunes."_

MAis on ne trouve que la MAJ version 10.7.  et elle oblige a installé un OX S ...
Je cherche le fichier de maj pour passer de 10.5 à 10.6.3.
Quelqu'un a t il ça en magasin ?
Merci
Franck


----------



## Link1993 (28 Octobre 2012)

Il ne devrait y avoir aucun soucis ! Snow leopard est en versio 10.6.X (ou le X correspond a la mise a jours, la derniere est 10.6.8)
Or justement cette itunes requiert cette derniere version, donc tu es bon !

Apres, il se peut que tu n'ai pas fais les mises a jours convenablement...

Va dans le menu pomme (en haut a gauche, comme pour eteindre) puis selectionne mise a jours de logiciels

Attend, installe tout, et c'est bon ! &#128521;

Tu devrai meme avoir la derniere version d'itunes du coup ! (La 10.7)

Sinon, j'ai pas trom super bien pigé a propos de 10.5.
Ne confons tu pas entre mac os et itunes ?
Parce que sinon, mac os x 10.5 est leopard (pas snow) et dans ce cas, tu peux oublier m'idée de la mise a jours vers la toute derniere version d'itunes, soit... J'ai vraiment rien compris x)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h02 ----------

Je precise que s'il requiert itunes 10.6.3, c'est que tu n'as pas le dernier ipod touch, qui requiert 10.7 !


----------



## Mac-machine (29 Octobre 2012)

Oui je m'emmêle un peu les pinceaux.
J'ai un iPod touch 4eme génération. (il requiert iTunes version 10.6.3 ou ultérieure)
Aujourd'hui j'ai :
iMac OS X version 10.6.7 (snow leopard)
iTunes version 10.5.2 (11)

J'ai fait les mises à jour, redémarré, sans qu'il n'y ai eu de changement. A moins qu'il y ait une manip particulière pour l'installation ... 
J'ai téléchargé la V10.6.8. J'ai peur de perdre mes données si c'est une réinstallation.


----------



## Link1993 (29 Octobre 2012)

Mets tout a jours par le systeme de mise a jour de logiciels, tu n'as aucun soucis a te faire, et tout ira meme mieux ! (Meme en niveau securité ! )


----------



## XavH (29 Octobre 2012)

Mac-machine a dit:


> Oui je m'emmêle un peu les pinceaux.
> J'ai un iPod touch 4eme génération. (il requiert iTunes version 10.6.3 ou ultérieure)
> Aujourd'hui j'ai :
> iMac OS X version 10.6.7 (snow leopard)
> ...



Pour les mises à jour, le plus simple comme indiqué ce-dessus est de passer par Menu Pomme/Mise à jour de logiciel :  si tu fais tout simplement "installer" (les différentes installations doivent être cochées par défaut), tu dois avoir la dernière version de SL, la 10.6.8 ! (dans cette utilisation, il n'y a pas à proprement parler de "téléchargement", au moins visible par l'utilisateur)
Il est bien sûr fortement conseillé de faire une sauvegarde avant toute mise à jour, mais lors de ces manip les incidents sont très rares.

Xav


----------



## Mac-machine (5 Novembre 2012)

C'est bon. J'ai installé (en cliquant sur l'incone) la 10.6.8 et tout fonctionne.
Avant j'ai utilisé Time machine pour une sauvegarde sur un disque externe par sécurité ...
Merci à tous,
Franck


----------

